# Buddy wins fishing trip in Ont



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

So my buddy wins a trip to Gathering Lake in Jellico Ont. And now I've been placed in charge of putting together the package for our group of mostly guys who have difficulty baiting crawler harness, let alone catching fish. Group of 4-5 mostly to get away.

It turns out this same outfit runs Flemmings bear/wolf hunts and actually one of the guys possibly going has shot both a wolf and a bear there, but didn't fish. 

Now that I'm stuck putting this together I have some questions: 
1) where the hell to go in that area? I saw a Lake Pasha Lodge that was not much more in price and looked nice. 
2) When to go? Was thinking August. Sept is out.
3) Hauling boat? I have 20.5 ft with bow mount/electronics. would buy rock tamers to prevent chipping of boat. 
Would like to keep trip about $1000-1200. 
Thanks!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Haven't been to Gathering Lake, but have been up in the general area (Onaman River). If you have a nice 20' boat, especially a glass boat, unless your intention is to primarily fish L. Nipigon, you might want to consider leaving it behind and use camp boats. Most all of those backroads are gravel logging roads and at best are going to be rough. Also, the launches tend to be pretty unimproved and can be just a two track down the bank into the water. I would recommend at least calling the owner of the lodge and get his feedback.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks REG, I read some of your earlier posts, good info thanks. I think L. Nipigon probably too big for us this trip. We'll probably cut our teeth on the small stuff.


----------

